# Haints.



## ambush80 (Sep 20, 2021)

One of our acquaintances posted on Facebook that her oven sometimes turns itself on to 666 degrees, always when she's in the kitchen by herself.  She took a picture of the display and it sure enough said the temp is 666*.  It looks to be a relatively new Fridgedaire gas stove/range.  My range only goes up to 550*.  I asked my wife to ask her if she can manually set it to 666*.  So far no response.

What say you?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Just for further reading and maybe some insight as to how this may not be a haint at all. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/what’s-the-best-refrigerator-brand.1002104/


----------



## bullethead (Sep 20, 2021)

If the extent of a "haint's" powers are to turn an oven display to 666 degrees  I'd not worry about that particular "haint" at all.
I've seen cash registers total up amounts due to $666, $66.60, $6.66 and as long as I've paid those amounts nothing "bad" happened.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 20, 2021)

bullethead said:


> If the extent of a "haint's" powers are to turn an oven display to 666 degrees  I'd not worry about that particular "haint" at all.
> I've seen cash registers total up amounts due to $666, $66.60, $6.66 and as long as I've paid those amounts nothing "bad" happened.



I agree.  That number would be meaningless to a Hindu or some bushman. I just read that a self cleaning oven can get to 800-1000* so 666* shouldn't be a hazard.  It's a good temp to cook pizza at.

https://www.pizzaplanet.com/pizza-oven-need-hot/

_Most commercial pizza ovens cook at temperatures ranging from 700 to 800 degrees._


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 20, 2021)

If her oven is actually turning itself on, that's a problem regardless of the temp.  When my wife shared this story with me I suggested that her friend may have had an epileptic episode and she set the oven herself.  That's assuming that she could actually manually set it to that temp.  But 'haint' is more fun.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 20, 2021)

All that I can say for sure is that technology is great when it works properly. Add in these appliances that can be set to do things "automatically" and a glitch can cause anything.
Now, if her appliance is unplugged and it turns itself on to 666 deg and tells her to Get Out. Time to pack the bags sister.


----------



## 1gr8buildit (Sep 20, 2021)

Is it one of the new ovens that can be turned on remotely, via wifi, etc. Someone else is likely doing it and thinks it is funny. They may not even know who's they are turning on


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2021)

1gr8buildit said:


> Is it one of the new ovens that can be turned on remotely, via wifi, etc. Someone else is likely doing it and thinks it is funny. They may not even know who's they are turning on




I dunno.  She stopped talking abuot it on Facebook.  She won't answer any of the questions I gave my wife to ask.  My wife thinks she doesn't want to be talked out of what she wants to believe


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 22, 2021)

Update:

The oven is not a smart device and she could not manually set it to 666*.......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2021)

I would say her oven is hainted by a defective switch or thermostat. I think I would exorcize it to the dump before it burned my house down.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 22, 2021)

ambush80 said:


> Update:
> 
> The oven is not a smart device and she could not manually set it to 666*.......


She should set a pot of Holy Water inside the oven. And then get the digital display checked. Or Motherboard issue


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2021)

bullethead said:


> She should set a pot of Holy Water inside the oven. And then get the digital display checked. Or Motherboard issue


I'm more of a smoke it with sage feller.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm more of a smoke it with sage feller.


Can't be too safe!
Some sage cookies in the shape of crosses on a baking sheet on one rack and the Holy water in a pot on the upper rack. Dare that Haint to fire it up!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Can't be too safe!
> Some sage cookies in the shape of crosses on a baking sheet on one rack and the Holy water in a pot on the upper rack. Dare that Haint to fire it up!


I'd pour a line of salt around it on the floor, too.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 22, 2021)

Anybody got a recipe for Brimstone Biscuits?
Or Crucifix Cornbread?
Exorcism Eggplant under the broiler?


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 22, 2021)

It's quite strange....






I want to ask what other temps it has set itself to, but that might ruin the fun


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been coming across 666 very frequently as of late, so much so that I am not surprised to see a thread relating to it. Just this evening, I was searching through a .zip file looking for an old quote(not related to 666) that I had posted on Facebook(I deleted my account last November). 

I came across this while searching for something else:

“Here is wisdom,” saith John, “let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast; for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.” {Rev.13:18} Here is man numbered, and his time numbered unto him, the time of his work, all that God wrought was very good, but all that man works is complete vanity, he himself is “lighter than vanity.” {Ps.62:9} So his number is the number of a Beast, for he is like the beast that perisheth without understanding; so his number is six, the days of work, though he attain to six in all the dimensions of it, 666 and 6666 and 66666, all is but six, for he cannot attain to seven; for seven is the day of God, the day of rest, the day of the manifestation of Christ, whom none can know except the Father reveal him; but man sits still in darkness, and labors in the very fire for complete vanity, which our wise and learned men not understanding, busy themselves to put this beastly name upon others; some upon the Turk, some upon the Pope, to be the Beast, and the Antichrist, because they know not that it is in themselves until the Lord reveal it." ~ Richard Coore {Practical Expositor, 1683}


----------



## bullethead (Sep 22, 2021)

ambush80 said:


> It's quite strange....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to her commentary it sounds as if it went to 666 once. 
Suggest to her baking an Angel Food Cake in it next time. If it comes out a Devil's Food Cake....there's her sign.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 22, 2021)

bullethead said:


> According to her commentary it sounds as if it went to 666 once.
> Suggest to her baking an Angel Food Cake in it next time. If it comes out a Devil's Food Cake....there's her sign.



Maybe one time it read 911 or 451 or 007.  She didn't say.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 23, 2021)

Faulty control board, the display will change itself - No haint involved other than it haint working right.

The temperature most likely is not changing from the setting. It might be 250 degrees in the oven with a display of 666.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 23, 2021)

Its hard to tell if Izzy is saying the stove's motherboard is going haywire and Paul is the Maytag man's name or if the stove's circuits have been possessed by demonic electricity. 
The interpretation could go either way.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 23, 2021)

668. The Neighbor of the Beast


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 24, 2021)

bullethead said:


> 668. The Neighbor of the Beast



my stepdad grew up in a house with a 666 address.   His parents occupied that house and I never saw either of them and "the beast" in the same place together at the same time, so "the beast" must be one of the two. Change my mind!


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> my stepdad grew up in a house with a 666 address.   His parents occupied that house and I never saw either of them and "the beast" in the same place together at the same time, so "the beast" must be one of the two. Change my mind!


In a Biden-esque whisper....(they were the Beast man!)
Lololol


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> my stepdad grew up in a house with a 666 address.   His parents occupied that house and I never saw either of them and "the beast" in the same place together at the same time, so "the beast" must be one of the two. Change my mind!


Killer Halloween Decorations I bet, I mean up all year was a little show off-ish but killer none the less.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 24, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> No haint involved other than it haint working right.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 24, 2021)

If the ghost of Fats Waller sits down at your piano, I bet the first song he performs will be haint misbehavin'.    Some of you music fans might get that!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 24, 2021)

bullethead said:


> According to her commentary it sounds as if it went to 666 once.
> Suggest to her baking an Angel Food Cake in it next time. If it comes out a Devil's Food Cake....there's her sign.



I'mma thinking she might not never get any doner than half-baked no matter what she does.  Anyone seriously worried about 666 appearing on their oven are about 2 bricks shy of a load.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 24, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'mma thinking she might not never get any doner than half-baked no matter what she does.  Anyone seriously worried about 666 appearing on their oven are about 2 bricks shy of a load.



Yep, I agree with your opinion on this one!
But I’m wondering what guidelines you use to determine the credibility of other  spiritual manifestations.
You always tell us how you have a “personal relationship” with God.
Where do you draw the line of credibility?
It’s obvious that you don’t accept her oven display as verification.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 25, 2021)

when I lived in Alabama in the 90's there was an article in the local paper about several families experiencing "angel feathers" in & around their homes. Sometimes as they were praying a tiny "angel feather" would float down - a sign from god!

Of course I did some research, such as it was without the internet. Turns out all the families lived near a chicken processing plant. I wish I were making this up, I really do.

And no, none of these people would submit a feather to get thoroughly examined by an expert. They don't need an atheistic scientist trying to question their faith with lies and trickery! 

Just found out (thanks internet!) that a similar thing happened in Canada. A pigeon got caught in a church air conditioning unit and spread "angel feathers" all over the joint during a service! A member of the youth congregation tried breaking the news after the fact, and was chastised for his lack of faith.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> when I lived in Alabama in the 90's there was an article in the local paper about several families experiencing "angel feathers" in & around their homes. Sometimes as they were praying a tiny "angel feather" would float down - a sign from god!
> 
> Of course I did some research, such as it was without the internet. Turns out all the families lived near a chicken processing plant. I wish I were making this up, I really do.
> 
> ...




I think I remember a post about God making a flag move on a windless day (never mind wind currents may be different 30 ft. up in the air than on the ground).  And sometimes water spouts will pick up fish and frogs and rain them down many miles inland.  In the mind of a believer, these natural phenomena only serve to prove the power of the Almighty.


----------

